# FODMAP for ibs D



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Could anyone help me witht the foodmap diet for D?

Thank you x


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

for ME...the D went away within 2 days when I eliminated ALL DAIRY. Even the hard cheeses that are on the OK list for LowFodmap.


----------

